# Buying Large TV Advice?



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Get whatever TV you want, and a 4K Fire Stick.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

huesmann said:


> Get whatever TV you want, and a 4K Fire Stick.


does that mean the TV will run like my other FireTV?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

AFAIK the Stick is just the TV OS on an HDMI dongle.

Only real difference that I can think of will be an extra remote for the stick.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Look specifically into what they are going to monitor when you use the TV. 
Can you shut off the monitoring and adds?


----------



## Jigsawhammer (Jan 4, 2022)

pumpkin11 said:


> I am in the market for 75-85 inch TV, been doing a bit of research and I have kind of narrowed it down to either an LG or Samsung, which I feel are top notch brands, I believe you get what you pay for in terms of quality, so i don't want to go with a "discount" brand,
> 
> My main question is the TV OS, some are Tizen, some are WebOS,
> 
> ...


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i threw brand loyalty in the garbage years ago


----------



## Zulu Kono (Nov 2, 2021)

I recommend getting one with built-in ROKU.


----------



## Rodochan (Aug 22, 2020)

My father had a big LG, it broke in under 10 years. To me, I didn’t like the technology as mostly everything looked like it was filmed in Masterpiece Theater style. Our Toshiba is still running great after 12 years and no new tech distortions either. We’ve already bought two for the new house install. But I’m not sure if Toshiba is even offered in the States these days.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Some of my TVs are Roku, the others have Firesticks. Take a look at TCL brand. They are trying to get market share and they have good prices. I bought one and it is great. Most of them are probably made in Chinese prisons anyway.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I sold a lot of LG and clients *never* really had any issues. I sold Samsung at one time, but stopped due to too many issues.

Also sold Toshiba and Sharp before they became Chinese brands.

Had a 65" Panasonic, but left it with the house we recently sold. It was a commercial set though, and the commercial sets ARE a lot different than the consumer sets.

Most pros will tell you to use a Roku Premier as they work better than the onboard products, and can easily be upgraded.

The reason for Roku Premier over the Roku stick is that you can hardwire to the network for better bandwidth usage.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Rodochan said:


> My father had a big LG, it broke in under 10 years.


these days i would consider 10 years great,

i still have a toshiba flat panel 42 inch that i bought in 2007, it still works great, but i don't feel like they make them that good these days, regardless of brand

i bought a 50 inch toshiba FireTV 2 years ago, just because i have had good luck with Toshiba in the past, I love it, and its still going strong, but Toshiba don't seem to make larger TV's like im currently looking for


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I've been a member of AVSForum for many years now. After reading many flat panel TV threads over the years I'm pretty sure that Samsung's reputation is way lower than LG when it comes to modern TV's.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

The Question should be: What is the very best Display Technology today? And it is HANDS DOWN the *LG OLED*.
Nothing else out there beats it, period. All the other Crap you can get with other Streaming Boxes such as the Roku Ultra or the like.
But why the Hell would you ask about the WebOS? No-one is using it.
How about asking for 4K, Viewing Angle, HDR 10 or Dolby Vision? Much more important Options than the WebOS.
Pathetic!


----------



## Learn2Build (May 28, 2010)

Our first HDTV was a 55" Plasma from Samsung vs. everyone elses LCDs. The reasons: Great color and contrast. Real blacks were not washed out like LCDs. The brightness of the picture was uniform. The motion blur at its native 60 hz refresh rate was a lot less than comparable LCDs with their 60 hz refresh rates. And even the 120 hz variety which had soap opera like feel during high motion scenes.

Then, we finally upgraded to 2 years ago after a year of research and comparing all kinds of 4K TVs side by side. We loved our Samsung Plasma for 12 years, but it was definitely time. We looked at going Samsung again due to brand loyalty but the LG OLED 4K TVs outshined every other 4K TV out there. It reminded me of our plasma TV with true blacks and phenomenal colors. The sound from the TV speakers themselves were better than comparable TVs from other brands. We just got a smaller TV for our non home theater room. I ended up going to another LG OLED for the exact reasons. We got the C1 model and couldn't be happier. If a quality picture is what you are after then I wouldn't look any further than the current C1 or the pricier G1 model depending on what you are doing with it. The magic remote is pretty great and the software is polished, refined, and responsive. And you can still utilize a firestick, roku stick, or chromecast depending on your flavor.

As for Roku TVs, they are great for software only, but there display panels are often at the lower end of quality depending on your budget. This is also true of google TVs as well. We have one of each for both our daughters. BTW with the Google/Chromecast TVs oftware is often unresponsive and laggy and picture quality is ok at best. Seems to be a common problem in multiple forums.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Learn2Build said:


> Our first HDTV was a 55" Plasma from Samsung vs. everyone elses LCDs. The reasons: Great color and contrast. Real blacks were not washed out like LCDs. The brightness of the picture was uniform. The motion blur at its native 60 hz refresh rate was a lot less than comparable LCDs with their 60 hz refresh rates. And even the 120 hz variety which had soap opera like feel during high motion scenes.
> 
> Then, we finally upgraded to 2 years ago after a year of research and comparing all kinds of 4K TVs side by side. We loved our Samsung Plasma for 12 years, but it was definitely time. We looked at going Samsung again due to brand loyalty but the LG OLED 4K TVs outshined every other 4K TV out there. It reminded me of our plasma TV with true blacks and phenomenal colors. The sound from the TV speakers themselves were better than comparable TVs from other brands. We just got a smaller TV for our non home theater room. I ended up going to another LG OLED for the exact reasons. We got the C1 model and couldn't be happier. If a quality picture is what you are after then I wouldn't look any further than the current C1 or the pricier G1 model depending on what you are doing with it. The magic remote is pretty great and the software is polished, refined, and responsive. And you can still utilize a firestick, roku stick, or chromecast depending on your flavor.
> 
> As for Roku TVs, they are great for software only, but there display panels are often at the lower end of quality depending on your budget. This is also true of google TVs as well. We have one of each for both our daughters. BTW with the Google/Chromecast TVs oftware is often unresponsive and laggy and picture quality is ok at best. Seems to be a common problem in multiple forums.


Thanks, I will go with the LG


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Deja-vue said:


> How about asking for 4K, Viewing Angle, HDR 10 or Dolby Vision? Much more important Options than the WebOS.
> Pathetic!


Because I already know about all of those things


----------



## Jigsawhammer (Jan 4, 2022)

ktkelly said:


> I sold a lot of LG and clients *never* really had any issues. I sold Samsung at one time, but stopped due to too many issues.
> 
> Also sold Toshiba and Sharp before they became Chinese brands.
> 
> ...


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Rodochan said:


> My father had a big LG, it broke in under 10 years. To me, I didn’t like the technology as mostly everything looked like it was filmed in Masterpiece Theater style.


Probably the soap opera effect.

I can't imagine keeping a TV 10 years now.


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

Samsung is better than many but is overrated particularly for the often higher prices they cost. And more often than not, Samsungs simply don't look as good as various other brands. That's just my opinion, but I know I'm not the only one with that opinion.

TCL was good for a while but is crap now and so is their warranty. 
The worst brand is Westinghouse. 
LG kind of seems like Sony in that they sell some great products and sell some garbage products, and it's up to you to figure out which is which.

Remember that most companies like Toshiba, RCA, Westinghouse, etc, are usually just shells of their former selves and have little if any relation to their former selves.

As far as all-around combination of price, performance, warranty, Vizio is high on my list. HiSense isn't far behind.

Interestingly, the best cheap LCD TV I've ever had is a Polaroid brand. The picture and reliability puts many better brands to shame. 

General consensus seems to be it doesn't matter much what OS a TV uses since they're usually annoying to use compared to an external device anyway and so people get an external device.

I love me some motion interpolation "soap opera effect" by the way. Lots of people say it makes movies look fake. But after you watch that way for a while, you realize it actually looks more real, and that movies shot at 24fps are what look fake.


----------



## Jigsawhammer (Jan 4, 2022)

$$$$$$$$$ determines what you buy, the more features the more $$$$$$$$$$$ The more Apps the more $$$$$$$$$$$$$ Size $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ Update features may not even be supported by Cabe - Satellite - Wi-Fi. Antena Room Size Placement Cables Wiring, 
I never ruse any of the Apps outside of my Opitimon Cable TV not Fios I will even rarely watch a movie on Amazon Prime free for Me. I Mirror Laptop to TV Wifi for the World Wide Web


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

FM3 said:


> Samsung is better than many but is overrated particularly for the often higher prices they cost. And more often than not, Samsungs simply don't look as good as various other brands. That's just my opinion, but I know I'm not the only one with that opinion.
> 
> TCL was good for a while but is crap now and so is their warranty.
> The worst brand is Westinghouse.
> ...


Thanks for the good info,

Your take on the OS is interesting, because I love my fire tv OS, but maybe I am a minority,


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Jigsawhammer said:


> $$$$$$$$$ determines what you buy, the more features the more $$$$$$$$$$$ The more Apps the more $$$$$$$$$$$$$ Size $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


My budget is around $2000-2500 Canadian dollars, we use the TV mostly for cable, and a few apps, Netflix, Amazon prime, Disney, to name a few


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Our TV is smart, but we use our 4K Fire Stick anyway. Not sure if the smart TV does the voice commands like the Fire Stick remote does.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

huesmann said:


> Our TV is smart, but we use our 4K Fire Stick anyway. Not sure if the smart TV does the voice commands like the Fire Stick remote does.


My TV with fire tv os does voice commands


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Right, it's part of the Fire TV OS, which is in the stick or TV. I'm just saying, we can use the stick with any TV and retain the voice commands—no need to be stuck with an Amazon TV.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

pumpkin11 said:


> Thanks, I will go with the LG


We bought an LG 75" last time and returned it for a Sony. We had Sony before the LG 75". In our case the Sony had the very best picture. More money though.


huesmann said:


> Our TV is smart, but we use our 4K Fire Stick anyway. Not sure if the smart TV does the voice commands like the Fire Stick remote does.


Ours does.


huesmann said:


> Right, it's part of the Fire TV OS, which is in the stick or TV. I'm just saying, we can use the stick with any TV and retain the voice commands—no need to be stuck with an Amazon TV.


Our smart TV will download most any app available. We have Amazon, Netflix, Youtube TV and several others built in.
I have a fire stick in my bedroom and have used just a handful of times. I do not like streaming. My wife watches lots of movies so streaming is what she likes.
I like regular Directv. I hate wading through icons instead of a grid with first run shows.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

J. V. said:


> We bought an LG 75" last time and returned it for a Sony. We had Sony before the LG 75". In our case the Sony had the very best picture. More money though.
> 
> Ours does.
> 
> ...


thanks, i will still consider any popular brand,

i just want to stay away from the "discount" brands, RCA would be the last on my list, as i feel they have been garbage for 30 years or more, westinghouse, hisense, etc etc,

for awhile i was considering a TCL, but there are so many mixed reviews out there, i think i will pass,

i guess i just feel better with a good brand name, although it might just be a plecebo effect,

i have had great success with toshiba pretty much all my life, even though they probably are not anything close to what they used to be, but they don't seem to make anything larger than 55 inches, from what i can find,


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

pumpkin11 said:


> thanks, i will still consider any popular brand,
> 
> i just want to stay away from the "discount" brands, RCA would be the last on my list, as i feel they have been garbage for 30 years or more, westinghouse, hisense, etc etc,
> 
> ...


I just know the last two TV's we bought are Sony. Took back the LG. The picture is very good compared to LG.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

J. V. said:


> I just know the last two TV's we bought are Sony. Took back the LG. The picture is very good compared to LG.


It seems Sony around here are hard to come by, not debating their quality, which I feel is great, but they don't seem to be as plentiful stocked on Sony around here compared to LG Samsung, and other popular brands, do Sony not make that many different models?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

pumpkin11 said:


> It seems Sony around here are hard to come by, not debating their quality, which I feel is great, but they don't seem to be as plentiful stocked on Sony around here compared to LG Samsung, and other popular brands, do Sony not make that many different models?


I got both from Best Buy. Costco may have them now but not when we bought ours. 
I prefer Costco as I’m a member and I get a rebate if I buy there. Where are you located?


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

J. V. said:


> I got both from Best Buy. Costco may have them now but not when we bought ours.
> I prefer Costco as I’m a member and I get a rebate if I buy there. Where are you located?


Ontario, Canada

Sony just don't seem to be as popular around here as they used to be, 

If i walk into a store and they have 10-20 LG's and 10-20 Samsungs, they might only have 1-2 Sony's

I am not sure the reasoning why, cause I consider Sony to be a top brand


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

pumpkin11 said:


> Ontario, Canada
> 
> Sony just don't seem to be as popular around here as they used to be,
> 
> ...


 They are not popular here either as Samsung and LG seems to have cornered the market. But Best Buy has Sony and the other two as well. Its an electronics type store.
Good luck and enjoy your new TV. We really like ours. 75". No wall mount. I ended up buying a real nice stand similar to this. No wires to hide behind the wall and only uses the feet that comes with each TV.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

J. V. said:


> They are not popular here either as Samsung and LG seems to have cornered the market. But Best Buy has Sony and the other two as well. Its an electronics type store.
> Good luck and enjoy your new TV. We really like ours. 75". No wall mount. I ended up buying a real nice stand similar to this. No wires to hide behind the wall and only uses the feet that comes with each TV.
> View attachment 679537


thanks for your help, appreciate it


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

My research into features, picture quality, and reviews has led me back to Vizio almost every time. They're not quite as thin as the edge-lit screens, but the full-array backlit screen with local dimming are much more evenly lit and give much better contrast. Don't know if the they even do edge-lit in the size you're looking at, anyway.

My other $0.02 worth is if you can find the model you want factory refurbished, not only will it be cheaper, but it's actually less likely to have problems with any backlights going out. Apparently, LEDs burn out right away or pretty much last forever, so a refurb has much less chance of any more LEDs going bad, since any bad ones have been replaced.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

My TVs have all been Vizios in one form or another (started with plasma, now LCD) since maybe 2005?


----------



## cia2a (Mar 27, 2014)

pumpkin11 said:


> does that mean the TV will run like my other FireTV?


Extra remote and you have to go to the HDMI port your Firestick is on.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

I still have one of the first Samsung flat screens made. Works like new. Only had one Vizio which didnt last long. 4 Samsungs that all still work like new. No pay sevices at all ,thousands of channels on streaming including movies.


----------



## komondor (Feb 20, 2021)

From what I have read samsung OS seems to have issues I would look at the Rtings.com web site and also take into account how good your eyes are.
In my opinion bigger is better.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

komondor said:


> In my opinion bigger is better.


Depends how far away you are sitting. It can be a chore with a very big screen sitting too close.


----------



## rickwhoo (Nov 4, 2014)

LG is my favorite these days... Samsung is good and so is Philips. I stay away from Visio because I hear they use cheap parts from every other company. Also avoid Polaroid and Hisense. They're garbage.


----------



## AngelArs (Sep 8, 2012)

pumpkin11 said:


> anybody have any experience or advice about these?
> 
> My only only other TV 50 inch is a FireTV OS which i really love, but the larger TV's don't seem to have FireTV OS


The store that I work at sells many different TV brands, including the ones you're looking at. There is an old misnomer that Samsung is number one in tvs. That is no longer true. They are number 3, Sony is number 2 and LG is number 1. However, you need to know that each brand has 3 levels of TV's, and it all depends on which level you can afford to find the best TV for you. BTW there is a reason that no top-level TV has anything to do with the Fire OS. They don't need it. The OS on the top 3 TV brands are all better than the Fire OS. 

I can tell you this, of all the TVs that we sell, Samsung is by far the one with the most defects. If you get a Samsung _make sure_ you buy a longer warranty. 

If picture quality is what you're most interested in, then get an OLED by LG. Currently, it's the best TV on the market (_both in 60Hz and 120 Hz_). LG also makes the panels for Sony, and starting next year for Samsung also. If you're buying the TV from a local store make sure you bring it home standing upright. Never horizontal. TV's today are so thin that they flex very easily, and you will crack the screen the first bump that you hit. If you are just interested in the best TV OS, then get the LG. It's the most robust and easiest to use.


----------



## RonArt (Mar 6, 2020)

pumpkin11 said:


> I am in the market for 75-85 inch TV, been doing a bit of research and I have kind of narrowed it down to either an LG or Samsung, which I feel are top notch brands, I believe you get what you pay for in terms of quality, so i don't want to go with a "discount" brand,
> 
> My main question is the TV OS, some are Tizen, some are WebOS,
> 
> ...


My Sharp TV shows the station data -- name, number, other info -- for a few seconds when switching channels, which is okay. BUT, the font color is a light blue, which is very common in scenes, so the data washes out, until a dark scene. I complained for a long time and Sharp never fixed this problem. So look out for data whose color can match the picture.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

AngelArs said:


> The store that I work at sells many different TV brands, including the ones you're looking at. There is an old misnomer that Samsung is number one in tvs. That is no longer true. They are number 3, Sony is number 2 and LG is number 1. However, you need to know that each brand has 3 levels of TV's, and it all depends on which level you can afford to find the best TV for you. BTW there is a reason that no top-level TV has anything to do with the Fire OS. They don't need it. The OS on the top 3 TV brands are all better than the Fire OS.
> 
> I can tell you this, of all the TVs that we sell, Samsung is by far the one with the most defects. If you get a Samsung _make sure_ you buy a longer warranty.
> 
> If picture quality is what you're most interested in, then get an OLED by LG. Currently, it's the best TV on the market (_both in 60Hz and 120 Hz_). LG also makes the panels for Sony, and starting next year for Samsung also. If you're buying the TV from a local store make sure you bring it home standing upright. Never horizontal. TV's today are so thin that they flex very easily, and you will crack the screen the first bump that you hit. If you are just interested in the best TV OS, then get the LG. It's the most robust and easiest to use.


thanks, i think the OLED is out of my price range,

i think i am going to go with an LG though....everything im reading seems to suggest they are the best bet,

im really looking for a TV that will last a long time, i mean, picture quality is a priority too....but i would take duration over picture quality


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I worked on a 8K Samsung TV (QLED) the other Day, and having an 82 Inch 4K myself, I know what these Displays can produce.
But nothing, no other TV displays like the new 83 Inch 4K LG OLED. It blows that 8K Samsung out of the water.
Needless to say, it will be my next TV.
Ok, LG just announced a 97 inch OLED at the CES, but how much is that one going to be?


----------



## squared80 (Feb 18, 2021)

LG is the best of the bunch these days.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

squared80 said:


> LG is the best of the bunch these days.


Thanks, that is my thinking also


----------



## Zulu Kono (Nov 2, 2021)

Two years ago I was about to buy a 65" LG when I
realized it had way too many bells and whistles for me.
The picture was beautiful, but it was just too much gadgetry.
Ended up getting a 65" Sanyo with built-in Roku for$419.99 plus tax,
$300 less than the comparable LG, which did _not_ have Roku.
We've been super happy with it.
Not to mention I hardly ever even watch the thing.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I just ordered this Beast here, will have it ready for Superbowl. [psst, got it from Costco, not BestBuy]




__





LG 83" Class C1 Series OLED 4K UHD Smart webOS TV OLED83C1PUA - Best Buy


Shop LG 83" Class C1 Series OLED 4K UHD Smart webOS TV at Best Buy. Find low everyday prices and buy online for delivery or in-store pick-up. Price Match Guarantee.




www.bestbuy.com


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Deja-vue said:


> I just ordered this Beast here, will have it ready for Superbowl. [psst, got it from Costco, not BestBuy]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice!

A bit above my budget


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

pumpkin11 said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> A bit above my budget


Sold this one here for $900:


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Deja-vue said:


> Sold this one here for $900:
> View attachment 682670


What size was that?


----------



## Alix Healy (Jul 18, 2021)

We have 55" OLED Phillips TV with ambilight function. The TV is great. Need to say, that it's really pleasant to watch. Eyes are relaxed. However, the smart TV functions are too slow. So I'm thinking about buying Firestick as well. Found a comparison on their site, but still haven't decided what's better for the money.


----------



## squared80 (Feb 18, 2021)

Deja-vue said:


> I just ordered this Beast here, will have it ready for Superbowl. [psst, got it from Costco, not BestBuy]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Enjoy!


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

It is finally here


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Took me and 3 more Friends to mount it.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

pumpkin11 said:


> What size was that?


That was a 82 inch Samsung QLED


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

pumpkin11 said:


> What size was that?


82 inch QLED


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

pumpkin11 said:


> thanks, i think the OLED is out of my price range,
> 
> i think i am going to go with an LG though....everything im reading seems to suggest they are the best bet,
> 
> im really looking for a TV that will last a long time, i mean, picture quality is a priority too....but i would take duration over picture quality


 Well...I had an LG...lasted 5 years


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Well...I had an LG...lasted 5 years


this is what scares me about spending a lot of money on a TV, they don't seem to make them as good as they used to

i have a 40 inch Toshiba flat screen HD 1080P that i purchased in 2006, It was around when flat panels first came out,

I payed about $900 for it, which was an average price at that time,

it is still working as good as new today, 

I don't expect to get that much duration out of a TV I buy now, I just feel like the quality has gone downhill no matter what brand you buy,

anybody feel the same way??


----------



## Mike4916 (Oct 2, 2021)

Best TV for 2022: LG OLED, Samsung QLED, TCL, Vizio and More


Whether you want a huge, high-performance screen or a cheap TV for the bedroom, here our our favorites.




www.cnet.com





Just know that someone else has a different opinion.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Mike4916 said:


> Best TV for 2022: LG OLED, Samsung QLED, TCL, Vizio and More
> 
> 
> Whether you want a huge, high-performance screen or a cheap TV for the bedroom, here our our favorites.
> ...


I am sure lots of people have different opinions,

Buying a TV is no different than buying a new car, lots of different brands and models,

Everybody has their own preferences,

I am trying to get a general concensus is all, but in the end the decision is mine to make


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

pumpkin11 said:


> this is what scares me about spending a lot of money on a TV, they don't seem to make them as good as they used to
> 
> i have a 40 inch Toshiba flat screen HD 1080P that i purchased in 2006, It was around when flat panels first came out,
> 
> ...


Enjoy that 2006 TV, probably 60 Hz, no 4K, no HDR, no Dolby Vision for sure. Not jealous.
I want the best of the Best in a TV must be somewhat affordable,, and OLED has the best picture quality so far. I installed mine yesterday, not quiet done with the tweaking, but what I've seen so far, is nothing less than spectacular. There isn't a better technology out there at the moment, 8K will take years to make it to the Main stream market, so why not enjoy the very best today?
It was brutal plunking down $5K for this set, my excuse is that I haven't seen my Family in three years, couldn't spend money on a vacation, so this is my little treat for myself.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Deja-vue said:


> Enjoy that 2006 TV, probably 60 Hz, no 4K, no HDR, no Dolby Vision for sure. Not jealous.


Lol, what the heck is this? 

don't take things so personally,

i don't even really use that old TV anymore, I was just stating how long it has lasted without any problems,

its in my basement, i use it for listening to music while i do work in my shop,

I have two other TV's less than two years old, both 4K and 50 inch + for when i actually want to watch TV


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

If you have a source for a commercial model, that's the one to buy. They are much better built, and those models come with a longer warranty for a reason.

You might pay more but it is worth it.


----------

